# Anlage nach USA nach europäischen Standard



## Neurorancer (11 Mai 2020)

Guten Abend, 

heute hatten wir eine Diskussion ob die Anlagen, welche man nach USA exportiert und dort betreiben möchte per Gesetzt zwingend UL konform sein sollen. 

Kennt Jemand die Gesetzliche Lage?


----------



## Malefiz (21 Mai 2020)

Würdest du eine Anlage akzeptieren die nach ausländischen Standard ist und nicht VDE konform?


----------



## BUKO (16 September 2020)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> heute hatten wir eine Diskussion ob die Anlagen, welche man nach USA exportiert und dort betreiben möchte per Gesetzt zwingend UL konform sein sollen.
> 
> Kennt Jemand die Gesetzliche Lage?




Hallo Neurorancer,

das Problem ist bei der Abnahme, dass die Anlage so dann nicht akzeptiert wird und Du Vorort nachbessern musst oder die Anlage wieder zurück holen darfst,
somit hast Du nur unnötige Probleme herbeigeholt!

Je nach Zuständigkeit kann die Anlage auch ein lokaler Sheriff abnehmen...

Gruß Buko


----------



## Neurorancer (16 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Hallo Neurorancer,
> 
> das Problem ist bei der Abnahme, dass die Anlage so dann nicht akzeptiert wird und Du Vorort nachbessern musst oder die Anlage wieder zurück holen darfst,
> somit hast Du nur unnötige Probleme herbeigeholt!
> ...



Wir haben das geklärt. Das ist nicht so schlimm wie Sie das darstellen. 

Das Unternehmen wo wir es hin liefern akzeptiert die Europäische Norm.


----------



## JesperMP (16 September 2020)

Meines Wissens sind Machinen in Prinzip mit CE-Marke erlaubt zu handeln und in Betrieb nehmen (glaube es kam wenn USA als Mitglied zu WTO wurde).

Ich weiss aber dass jeder neue Anlage wird inspeziert. Je nach Stimmung des Inspektors kann dies mehr oder weniger problematisch sein.
Zum Beispiel mögen sie die teilweise abgedeckten Not-Aus nicht, wie Siemens 3SB3801-0DF3.
Die Amis machen sehr oft die Verbindungen im Anlage mit Einzel-Adern in Rohren (!). Die europäische Stil mit Kabeln mit oder ohne zusätzliche Schutzrohr finden sie fremd. Jepp, sie ziehen die Adern und messen sie dann einer nach die andere durch wenn sie sie verbindet.
Auf den Grund glaube ich dass Kabeln in die Anlage sind besonders wichtig das sie sie Vertrauen. Die Kabeln auf die Maschine sind bei uns normale CE-Kabeln. Aber in die Anlage installieren wir nur UL-Kabeln.
Habe bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt mit die Akzeptanz von unsere Maschinen und Anlagen in die USA.


Noch ein wichtigen Hinweis. 
In die USA hat man kein ähnliches zu den EG Konformitätserklärung. Man muss nicht vor die Inbetriebnahme erklären dass die Maschine sicher ist.
Es ist umgekehrt, wenn es ein Unfall passiert wird man vor Gericht getragen, und wenn man nicht beweisen kann dass man alles getan hat um die Maschine sicher zu machen muss man Blutgeld bezahlen. Also, es noch mehr wichtig dass man alles in gegebene Fall dokumentieren kann (*). Besonders die Anleitungen an die Anwender was sie dürfen bzw. nicht dürfen. Risiken wird durch Beschilderung gemindert. Besser mit ein Schild zu viel als zu wenig.

*: Nach Inbetriebnahme, sämtliche Abdeckungen fotografieren. Abnahmeprotokoll erstellen und Lieferant und Kunde unterschreiben beide dass die Maschine ist sicher inklusiv Abdeckungen, die Doku ist komplett, die Anwender geschult. Muss man in die EU und in die USA, aber ist besonders wichtig in die USA.


----------



## BUKO (16 September 2020)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Wir haben das geklärt. Das ist nicht so schlimm wie Sie das darstellen.
> 
> Das Unternehmen wo wir es hin liefern akzeptiert die Europäische Norm.



Solang nichts passiert ist auch kein Kläger da und sollte mal was schlimmes passieren, kann es sehr sehr  teuer werden....
Klar akzeptieren einige Firmen nur die reine CE-Konformität der Anlage, die großen Firmen jedoch nicht, weil sie die entsprechende Leute eingestellt haben und daher auch die Erfahrung haben damit umzugehen.

Hersteller die ihre elektrischen Anlagen und Maschinen in die USA liefern wollen, unterliegen den Anforderungen des US-Standards NFPA 79 nach den Auflagen der OSHA. Somit ist die Aussage, dass ein CE-Zeichen ausreicht nicht ganz korrekt. Es sind darin viele Punkte gefordert, die in der EN Norm so nicht existieren, Brandschutz ist ebenso ein großes Thema.

NFPA 79 ist das Pendant zur europäischen Norm EN 60204-1.

Gruß Buko


----------



## electronics1 (19 September 2020)

Da muss ich Buko Recht geben. Wir liefer auch nach Kanada/USA aus. Die Normen sind zwar größtenteils von den EN übernommen, ABER haben doch noch sehr viele Zusätze drinstehen. Und wenn vor Ort ein etwas eigenwilliger Inspektor werkelt, dann können dessen Entscheidungen auch schon mal ein bißchen willkürlich ausfallen. Schon selbst auf Baustellen erlebt.
Wir bauen unsere Schränke/Anlagen IMMER streng nach Vorschrift/Norm, dann gibts vor Ort keine Probleme.
In USA ist der Kunde verantwortlich für die ordnungsgemäße Ausführung der Anlage/Schaltschrank (Industrial control panel for industrial machinery), aber wenn der Inspector Nachbesserungen/Änderungen fordert, dann wird sich der Kunde mit Sicherheit an den Hersteller wenden.


----------

